# Looking at another USP- Need input



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

A local gun store has a USP-C in .40 for $489. I'm TOLD it only has 100 rounds through it. Most USPs I've been seeing are in the $700 range. Is this a good price or not?? Should I grab it or not ?? (Not that I NEED another handgun!!)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, that is a very good price - assuming it is in good condition. Any marks? How much wear is on the top of the barrel?

I paid $688 for my black 9mm USP compact new. If U want it in .40, then that is a steal.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

It LOOKS brand new. The barrel has hardly any wear on the black coating.(The outside of the barrel is coated with a black coating, not sure what) No scratches, dings or damage to the gun. The salesman, which I know pretty well, says the guy traded it in because he didn't like it because the grip was too small. It's no worse than my Taurus PT145 Millenium Pro. I may have to call him tomorrow and have him set it aside for me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I would jump on that ASSUMING U want a .40...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ship are you saying you don't like .40 cal.? And that is a good deal Thor.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

My Tactical is 45, my Taurus Pt145 is 45, I have another Taurus in 40, a DE in 357 and a Witness in 10MM.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thor,
How do you like your Witness?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Ship are you saying you don't like .40 cal.? And that is a good deal Thor.


Yes, I only like 9mm and .45 ACP personally.

I have also heard a lot of newbies complain about the recoil of a .40 - Probably not a good first caliber gun to get if you've never had a handgun before.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

What is the date code on it Thor????


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm with you Ship. Actually I've gotten rid of my 9mm in favor of .45's mostly. The only .40 caliber I like is my 10mm! Coolest blast cannon I've ever shot.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Thor,
> How do you like your Witness?


 Well, it's NOT an H&K, but for the price, it shoots right well. The one I have prefers CCI Blazers, too, which is a major PLUS!! Other than a DE, it's the only semi-auto caliber that I can legally use for hunting.

FYI, I bought the gun tonight. As soon as I swipe back the camera from my wife, I will post a couple of pics. $520 after tax and out the door. I managed to get a couple of free range passes in the deal. It shoots right well. Out of 50 rounds a good solid 30+were in the black. A compact in a 40 is a bit much, especially for the novice. It has more recoil than my PT145 (45 ACP)

Looks like 2003 for the date code. While I was buying it, I did notice two small wear marks on the slide. Very minor, looks like holster wear. So, I'm hesitant to believe the story offered. The case looks like it's never been used and the magazines are in good shape with NO wear marks. Maybe next week, I can take some pics because the wife and kid are going to New Mexico for a trip for 10 days.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Sounds like a good deal, I'd jump on it......how is the barrel wear???


----------

